# Lifeproof Iphone 4 Cover



## prowler (Oct 29, 2009)

G'day everyone  
Someone on here had a post about the lifeproof case a couple of months ago, I put my name on the pre-order list and after 3 months the case has finally arrived.
There have been some negative reports on the net about the case but so far i haven't experienced any of the problems, and i checked the waterproofness(??) by leaving it in the fish tank for half an hour which it came through fine. The glass that goes over the camera lens was the main reason I wanted it, I'm going to Fiji next week so I'll take some underwater video and see how it turns out.
















I gotta say I'm pretty impressed with it so far, much more confident than when I had the phone in the Idry ( I was always worried about the soft latex screen ) and the touch screen seems to work fine.
All I need now is a good waterproof bluetooth headset, I've done a Google search but can't find one I like, any ideas anyone???
Cheers,
Sam.
p.s. if anyone decides they like it and order one don't expect it in a hurry, they take forever to deliver, at one stage I thought I done my cash before it got here.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

I've recently ordered an iDry which I haven't tested yet. The screen does feel a bit flimsy though. Has anyone tested the iDry on the yak yet?


----------



## prowler (Oct 29, 2009)

I've been using the IDry for the last 12 months, I've never had a problem with it but the iPhone 4 didn't fit too well, I put some small spongy packing tape in that made it nice and snug but I could never get it to line up well with the lens, it made photos out of focus and you could always see part of the case in them. As far as protecting the phone it did a great job and making calls was easy.


----------



## KingDan (Feb 25, 2011)

I have an iphone 4 in an iDry case. After some testing I found putting the sticky foam pads in the orders on a 45 degree angle works best and allows me to still take good photos. For ~$35 it is good bang for buck and recommend it. The only con I have found is that the latex front tends to get salt water marks on it making viewing the screen hard if it gets wet and dries.

Lifeproof case looks good too, i had not idea it existed when I was looking for waterproof, functional cases, please let us know how it goes.

Dan


----------



## pc750 (Jan 22, 2011)

I've had the iDry case for about 4 months. My 3Gs fits perfect and i've done underwater video whilst in motion with no leaks. I got mine from oo.com.au. $24.


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

Just ordered one thx guys was looking for something easier to use than a clear dry bag.


----------



## gros21 (May 3, 2010)

just lettiong u guys know the idry also comes in iphone 4 version same price $20 just saying


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

prowler said:


> All I need now is a good waterproof bluetooth headset, I've done a Google search but can't find one I like, any ideas anyone???
> Cheers,
> Sam.


I have used a Hummer blue tooth which is meant to be waterproof.
I've had it for ages and not sure of the model. Used it on the yak often but it hasn't been swimming.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

gros21 said:


> just lettiong u guys know the idry also comes in iphone 4 version same price $20 just saying


Ordered 8)


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm able to fit my iPhone 4 complete with cover inside my iDry so no moving around for me. So far so good.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

I-phone 5 to be released in a few months i heard........I wonder how high they will eventually count to?


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for posting this. i have been using an Aquapac but fiddly and photos poor through plastic. Have ordered the Lifeproof just hope that I dont have to wait 3 months.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Alright, how good are these cases as protection against dropping?

I have dropped and broken almost every phone and recently added a 3 week old iPad to the list. My mrs has ordered me one of these cases for my phone and am wondering whether I should get one for the iPad when they are released. I don't care as much for the water proofing although it is an attractive feature for a yak fisho.

Any feedback from owners of these covers?

As a side note, is loss of tactility? a symptom of any known medical condition? I have problems not dropping anything that is small and expensive!


----------



## munro91 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey mate nice to see there are a few other products out there for waterproof cases. I currently use the overboard phone case that I picked up at Harvey Norman one day for $15 (cardboard case was all wrecked hahaha) and it seems to hold up alrite although I havnt tested it fully underwater just the sink haha.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Barrabundy said:


> Alright, how good are these cases as protection against dropping?


Much more durable against drops I think, I've fumbled my 4S a few times without issue. Don't know that I'd be deliberately throwing it on concrete though. The screen is only slightly protected, so a fall screen first onto something sharp is likely to end in tears.

The case is pretty good to hold, makes dropping it in the first place somewhat less likely.


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

Lazybugger said:


> Just a heads up guys, if you do manage to get your iphone wet and bugger it up you can still sell the thing on Ebay. That is, if you don't feel technically minded enough to try repairing it. Mine is listed atm and currently the bid is up to $152.50. Looking at past auctions getting $250 for one is not out of the question but $200ish seems more common.


Also check out http://www.mazumamobile.com.au . My wife was told about them by a friend. They will buy your old phones off you. We were sitting on a few hundred dollars worth of old and broken iphones between us.


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeh your not wrong i could have got more money on eBay. I had no idea there was a market for dead iPhones till recently. I went with this mob rather than eBay because It was an easy way of dumping 4 broken iPhones and I was worried about privacy issues selling them on eBay. A couple of our phones would have been easy to resurrect. We keep so much info and photos on our phones nowadays.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for that inf, I didn't realise there was a market for them either. I've got a redundant one with half the screen dead but otherwise the phone works as it should. Might sell it for a few $$ and go buy a fully functional phone to have as a spare.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Barrabundy said:


> Alright, how good are these cases as protection against dropping?
> 
> I have dropped and broken almost every phone and recently added a 3 week old iPad to the list. My mrs has ordered me one of these cases for my phone and am wondering whether I should get one for the iPad when they are released. I don't care as much for the water proofing although it is an attractive feature for a yak fisho.
> 
> ...


If you really want to protect your iPhone/iPad from dropping them, have a look at the Survivor Case from Griffin Technology. It's not waterproof, but it certainly is tough! I've got one on my iPad after 1 shattered screen... The video on their website of them testing it is fun to watch


----------

